# NOMINATE: Best Twin Towers



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

I nominate Emirates Towers, Dubai.

Pics of Emirates Towers by DL:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I nominate the WTC Towers and Petronas!


----------



## marching (May 24, 2006)

FACE81, that's great and Lippo HK too.


----------



## Face81 (Aug 24, 2004)

marching said:


> FACE81, that's great and Lippo HK too.



youre welcome


----------



## Lil'Momo (Apr 30, 2006)

I nominate the World Trade Center NY. In my opinion it was a beautiful office building. I'll miss it!


----------



## The Forgotten Shadow (Sep 25, 2005)

Best Twin Towers... I think the person above me summed that up.


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

KL Sentral Hotels-Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Bonkey (Jan 26, 2006)

With respect: WTC NY


----------



## pimvdh (Jan 11, 2006)

with respect: no WTC.


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

the emirate towers are just plain ugly, and not tall at all

w/ respect
the WTC towers were too plain, but extremely tall

Petronas towers gets my nomination
no question about it

no other tower can match Petronas KL, but the wtc would be my second choice


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Petronas and Emirates Tower


----------



## ethan (Sep 25, 2002)

KL Sentral Hotels


----------



## trojans14 (Jun 26, 2006)

the World Trade Centers, Petronas in second


----------



## european (Oct 10, 2005)

I am not being rude or anything but World Trade Center in NY did look hideous, looked like two very giant boxes.

I think my fav is petronas in KL and then emirates in dubai and then Lippo Center in HK.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Bahrain world trade centre. 










under construction, almost done:









when done:











-


----------



## Chi649 (Mar 30, 2005)

^^Everybody is entitled to their opinion, so I don't think you are being rude.

WTC for size. Petronas for beauty and also size.

Overall, I give the edge to Petronas.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Petronas Towers win my nomination.


----------



## lbjeffries (Aug 16, 2006)

I think the title as best twin towers should go to the buldings that were known around the world simply as _The Twin Towers_. While their subtle beauty may have been a bit inaccessible for the close minded, no one can deny their iconicity. What a tremendous structure!











Although, of all the copycats, I am most impressed with th Lippo Towers. Those are pretty neat.


----------



## Building (Jul 24, 2006)

1- Gemini Center - Milan - Italy





2- Petronas Tower

I LOVE MILAN!!!


----------



## Bsrt (Aug 29, 2005)

*1.- Emirates towers, Dubai:* without doubt











*2.- Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur:*











*3.- Puerta de Europa (KIO Towers), Madrid:* (they are not very tall, but they are amazing)


----------

